
Split Keyboards, a 5-Year Review (ErgoDoxEZ, MatiasErgoPro,KinesisFreestyle 2) - homarp
https://raymii.org/s/articles/Split_keyboards_a_five_year_review_including_the_ErgoDox_EZ_Matias_Ergo_Pro_and_Kinesis_Freestyle_2.html
======
Risord
I built my iris some time ago and have to say that it's lot of fun to use.
Price was also pretty good in this genre but of course it's DIY asset. Limited
size makes work qualified layout creation challenging but I hope to nail it
soon...

[https://keeb.io/products/iris-keyboard-split-ergonomic-
keybo...](https://keeb.io/products/iris-keyboard-split-ergonomic-
keyboard?variant=8034004860958)

------
evadne
I use a Kinesis Advantage and while it is not split, it does have concave key
wells which in my opinion is superior to the flat ones on ErgoDox. The middle
section is large enough to fit a Magic Trackpad 2 and I have seen people mod
their keyboard to place a wireless charger beneath.

------
WaltPurvis
The Kinesis Freestyle has a mechanical version
([https://amzn.to/2Emhout](https://amzn.to/2Emhout)). I'm typing on it right
now. I wonder how the author would have assessed the Kinesis if he had tried
the mechanical version.

~~~
jandeboevrie
Quite a big increase in price for the mechanical part. The kinesis is a good
split starter board, or for office drones.

~~~
WaltPurvis
There is a substantial difference in price, although the mechanical Kinesis
costs less than what I paid for the regular Kinesis several years ago (prices
have come down quite a bit). More importantly, years ago when I tried the
regular Kinesis the mushy keys were unacceptable. It takes a fair amount of
time/practice to acclimate to a split keyboard and I wasn't willing to do that
for a non-mechanical keyboard; the mechanical version removes that obstacle.

